
Performance Improvements in .NET Core 2.1 - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/04/18/performance-improvements-in-net-core-2-1/
======
akmittal
There are quite good improvements. I hope open source embraces .Net finally.

